# Electric, but not quartz...my pride & joy clock...



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

...the only clock I ever really coveted.

Peter Max late 1960s/very early 70s. Not in great shape but not bad...


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Very interesting looking~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

yes... very hmm special


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

pompe said:


> yes... very hmm special


Peter Max has had quite a career.


----------

